# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të personave të humbur >  Piloti shqiptaro-amerikan James Berisha lirohet nga burgu

## illyrian rex

*James Berisha thërret për ndihmë në Sudan ku edhe u aksidentua me aeroplanin e tij!*

Për 15 minuta aeroplani i Jamesit ka fluturuar pa motorr, mbi shkretetirë ku ka qene e pamundur të aterohet. Jamesi ka arritur të kontaktojë me një pilot të një aeroplani tjetër që ka qenë në 37.000 feet lartësi, dhe ai i ka dhënë udhëzime që të provojë të aterojë në një rrugë të vjetër që nuk përdoret më.

Me shumë vështirësi Jamesi ka ateruar në mes të shkretëtirës, ku aeroplani është dëmtuar shumë. Pas 2 orëve rastësisht ka kaluar një veturë që po udhëtonte për në një minierë aty afer, dhe ata e kanë lajmëruar policinë. Jamesi për momentin gjendet në atë minierë, është nën përkujdesjen e punëtorëve të minierës, ndërsa aeroplani është në duart e policisë.

Jamesi gjendet në një moment shumë të vështirë ku nuk dihet se cka do të ndodhë. Ju lutemi nëse keni ndonjë kontakt me dikë në Sudan apo nëse mundeni ti ndihmoni Jamesit në cfarëdo mënyre, JU LUTEMI ta bëni këtë tani!

Pozicioni gjeografik ku gjendet Jamesi është :

Kordinatat 18 shkallë 42 minuta dhe 10.26 sekonda N (Veri) dhe 35 shkallë 22 minuta dhe 39.16 sekonda E (Lindje)
Aeroplani është në koordinatat 18 shkallë 24 minuta 873 sekonda N (Veri) ; 035 shkallë 39 minuta dhe 513 sekonda E
Koordinatat shifen qarte ne Google Earth.

Gazeta Lajm

http://www.gazetalajm.info/aktuale/9...lanin-tij.html

----------


## illyrian rex

James Berisha eshte nje shqiptar qe ka studiuar ne Amerike dhe po jep nje kontribut te jashtezakonshem dhe shume kreativ duke lobuar per njohjen e paversise se Kosoves nga vende te ndryshme te botes. Eshte pilot me profesion dhe misioni i tij eshte qe te vizitoj te gjitha vendet e botes me planerin e tij te markuar me flamurin dhe shenime te ndryshme mbi Kosoven.
Kampanja quhet "Flying for Kosovo".

Per me shume mund te lexoni ne web-in ku pershkruhet i gjithe itinerari dhe kampanja e tij

http://www.flyingforkosovo.com/

----------


## hot_prinz

Ky James-i duhet me pase nenshtetesi amerikane, apo jo? Pse nuk lajmeron ambasaden amerikane, se nuk besoj se ka shqipetare ne Nigeri.

----------


## PORTI_05

> Ky James-i duhet me pase nenshtetesi amerikane, apo jo? Pse nuk lajmeron ambasaden amerikane, se nuk besoj se ka shqipetare ne Nigeri.


SHTETI I KOSOVES DHE I SHQIPERISE DUHET TE BEJNE DICKA...JApra pse qytetaret e ketyre viseve largohen me turma nga vendet e tyre ,

ja sec ndodhe kur ti jep edhe jeten per atdhe 

dhe ata qe kan privatizuar atdheun nuk duan t ja dine fare,,

,edhe po tua degjoshe fjalimet e tyre jan me se te paturpshem 

gjithcka e bejne ne konvertim te parase  ,,

ky eshte nje shqiptare i mire 

qe ve ne prove qeveritaret tane te koruptuar ,,

presim si do te reagaj politika e koruptuar,,,,

----------


## illyrian rex

> Ky James-i duhet me pase nenshtetesi amerikane, apo jo? Pse nuk lajmeron ambasaden amerikane, se nuk besoj se ka shqipetare ne Nigeri.


Me siguri ka nenshtetesi amerikane.

Arsyen pse nuk ka kontaktuar nuk e kam as une te kjarte hot prinz. Behet fjale per Sudan dhe jo per Nigeri.

Me sa e di une, Sudani eshte nje vend qe po kalon neper nje konflikt te armatosur, ku luftimet ne mes forcave qeveritare dhe rebele jane te perditshme. Njera pale mban qendrim antiamerikan.

Pra, problemi mund te jete me serioz se qe duket.

----------


## bindi

Menedoj se me procedim te shpejte duhet vehet ne lyvizje nje shatell diplomaci e cila do duhet te te inicohet nga Kosova apo dhe Shqipria ne kordinim me ambasaden Amerikane ne Prishtine apo dhe Tirane per te vene ne lyvizje ato mekanizma qe od te ishin me edekuat per ti ardhur sa me pare ne ndihme James Berishes....

----------


## hot_prinz

> Me siguri ka nenshtetesi amerikane.
> 
> Arsyen pse nuk ka kontaktuar nuk e kam as une te kjarte hot prinz. Behet fjale per Sudan dhe jo per Nigeri.
> 
> Me sa e di une, Sudani eshte nje vend qe po kalon neper nje konflikt te armatosur, ku luftimet ne mes forcave qeveritare dhe rebele jane te perditshme. Njera pale mban qendrim antiamerikan.
> 
> Pra, problemi mund te jete me serioz se qe duket.



S'di pse me eshte perzier Sudani me Nigeri, po, Sudani eshte konflikt i armatosur edhepse mu duk se u ndane ne paqe para disa ditesh. Qeveria amerikane i shpeton banoret e saj kudo qe ndodhen, besoj se nese i lajmeron se gjindet ne rrezik ia dergojne nje Apache me disa Navy Seals-a dhe e shpetojne.

----------


## dijetari

Bexhet Pacolli ja ben zgjithjen,mos ken derte ju dhe ne ,me siguri xhemsi nuk esht i burgosur dhe do ta ket me leht shpetimin apo ?

----------


## kriko-38

> Bexhet Pacolli ja ben zgjithjen,mos ken derte ju dhe ne ,me siguri xhemsi nuk esht i burgosur dhe do ta ket me leht shpetimin apo ?


Edhe un ashtu mendoj,se vetem z.Pacolli mund ti ndihmoj ose qeverija Amerikane.Mbasi edhe nenshtetesi Amerikane paske ateher per mendimin tim nuk duhet te jet problem shum i madh per amerikanet.........Shpresojm sa ma shpejt
ta gjejn se qenka mete vertet me nje shtet te degjenerur si sudani....

----------


## kriko-38

Deshta te shtoj dicka; me duket shum interesan se te gjith qe i kam pyetur ketu per ket rast nga
gjith ata, kam mar njejten pergjigje.a z, Pacolli do i ndal ne ndihm vetem ai ka per ti ndihmuar
aq shum te sigurt,...po thash me vete po si eshte e mundur qe mos ta votojn at per President.
Jemi nje popull interesant..............

----------


## Prometeu2

Shpresojme te jete mire me shendet, me sa pash une, ai eshte larg nga Darfuri dhe Sudani Jugor, dy vende te trazuara ne Sudan.

----------


## loneeagle

e para uroj te jete mire e dyta veshtire do e jete per te. te mos presi nga shteti shqiptar por patjeter te kontaktoj ambasaden amerikane familja e vet. bravo per cfare po ben per kosoven patriot i vertet. good luck!

----------


## ximi_abedini

shpresojm qe te jet mir dhe te vazhdoj rrugen e mbetur zoti e ndihmoft





> Deshta te shtoj dicka; me duket shum interesan se te gjith qe i kam pyetur ketu per ket rast nga
> gjith ata, kam mar njejten pergjigje.a z, Pacolli do i ndal ne ndihm vetem ai ka per ti ndihmuar
> aq shum te sigurt,...po thash me vete po si eshte e mundur qe mos ta votojn at per President.
> Jemi nje popull interesant..............


ne nuk dim te vlersojm njerzit ,pacolli ne fillim te mandatit te tij filloj punen duke ecur 1000 km or filloj te bej qudira deshi ti bashkonte shqiptaret deshi ti liroj qmimet dhe tju lehtesoj punen tregtarve shqiptar por kete e ndaloj evropa dhe amerika sepse nuk eshte ne interes te tyre qe kosova te behet shtet i fuqishem ushtarakisht e ekonomikisht andaj derisa te flen populli yne dhe te zgjedh veglat e beogradit e evropes ne kurr nuk do behemi te pavarur

----------


## illyrian rex

*James Berisha është shëndosh e mirë*
31.05.2011

Prishtinë 31 maj  - (E plotësuar) Pas aterrimit të detyrueshëm në shkretëtirat e Sudanit, James Berisha bëri të ditur se gjatë mbajtjes në Polici ka kaluar nëpër intervista hetimore, nënshkrime të shumta, procedura e maltretime gjatë tërë ditës, me shumë pak ushqim dhe ujë.
Ai përmes një njoftimi për media bëri të ditur se aksidenti ka ndodhur në ditën e diel pasdite, ndërkaq për shkak të pamundësisë së komunikimit, informatat janë përcjellë pjesë-pjesë.

“Pas ngjarjes për me të cilën ju tani jeni të njoftuar, unë kam qëndruar për disa orë në minierën ‘Hassai Mine’ nën përkujdesjen e stafit të minierës. Ditën e diel, rreth orës 23:00 erdhi shërbimi policor i Sudanit dhe më mori nga miniera, më dërgoi në fshatin më të afërt, që ishte rreth 2 orë larg. Policia më mbajti deri ditën e hënë në mbrëmje dhe më lëshuan vetëm pas intervenimit të z.Denis Baillargeon që është drejtori i asaj miniere”, thuhet në njoftim. 

Ai bëri të ditur se natën e kanë dërguar në një shtëpi të mbuluar me lastër, ku temperaturat ishin tmerrësisht të larta. “I jam shumë mirënjohës z.Baillargeon që më shpëtoi nga ai vend”, shprehet Berisha në këtë njoftim.

Sipas tij, aeroplani është ende në shkretëtirë, në vendin e aksidentin dhe është nën përkujdesjen e policisë. Grupi hetues nga Aviacionit Civil i Sudanit janë duke ardhur prej Khartoum-it, dhe ata do ta bëjnë analizën e aksidentit dhe do të marrin vendim se si do të vazhdojmë më tutje.

Më tej Berisha shprehet se Baillargeon ka ofruar numër të konsiderueshëm të pajisjeve të minierës dhe mjete të transportit, në mënyrë që të mund ta sjellin aeroplanin deri afër minierës.

“Miniera posedon një pistë për aeroplanët e tyre dhe shpresoj që do të mund të nisem nga kjo pistë pas rregullimit të aeroplanit.”, thuhet në komunikatë  

http://kohaditore.com/index.php?cid=1,7,60845

Titulli i ndryshuar nga une.

----------


## dijetari

> Deshta te shtoj dicka; me duket shum interesan se te gjith qe i kam pyetur ketu per ket rast nga
> gjith ata, kam mar njejten pergjigje.a z, Pacolli do i ndal ne ndihm vetem ai ka per ti ndihmuar
> aq shum te sigurt,...po thash me vete po si eshte e mundur qe mos ta votojn at per President.
> Jemi nje popull interesant..............


Jo kriko ,jemi nje populle mos mirnjohes , kti e kemi gabim .

----------


## Meriamun

Ca don James?

Don qe ndonjini ti paguj bileten e kthimit per USA?

----------


## illyrian rex

*Shqiptari e ndihmoi, i kthen borxhin pilotit Berisha*

Prishtinë, 4 qershor – “Në këtë botë nuk ekziston asnjë mënyrë me të cilën mund ti falënderoja mjaftueshëm njerëzit që më ndihmuan këtu në Sudan. Zotëri Denisi dhe grupi i tij kanë qenë të mrekullueshëm me mua gjatë këtyre ditëve pas aksidentit. Ata më siguruan ushqim, strehim, mbrojtje dhe ndihmë të jashtëzakonshme në çdo aspekt”, shkruan piloti shqiptaro-amerikan James Berisha, avioni i të cilit pësoi aksident gjatë  rrugëtimit të tij nëpër Afrikë, në kuadër të lobimit për njohjen e pavarësisë së Kosovës. 
Berisha sqaron se njeriu i cili  ka ndihmuar këto ditë në Afrikë, i ka thënës e vetëm po kthen borxhin, pasi atij dikur, gjatë një udhëtimi nga Maqedonia për në Bullgari, i kishte ndihmuar një shqiptar në një moment të vështirë. Ai nuk e kishte harruar këtë gjë kurrë dhe tani ka pasur kënaqësinë që edhe ai t’ia kthejë këtë nder një shqiptari, tregon piloti. 
Dje, pasi përfunduan të gjitha analizat e aksidentit, afrikani Denis ka autorizuar dhe organizuar tranportuesit, ekipin për ngarkimin e aeroplanit në kamion transportues, si dhe ka vënë në dispozicion çdo pajisje tjetër nga miniera e tyre. “Jam shumë i kënaqur të ju lajmëroj që më në fund ka përfunduar bartja e aeroplanit nga vendi i aksidentit”, shkruan Berisha.
“Jam jashtëzakonisht i lumtur që aeroplani tani është në vend të sigurt dhe të mbrojtur.  
Sot jam kthyer në Port Sudan, ku e kamë zgjatur vizën për pesë ditë. Shpresoj që të mund ta zgjas edhe më shumë deri sa të bëhet zgjidhja e çështjes së aeroplanit. Dëshira ime mbetet që motorin e dëmtuar ta sjell në Kosovë. Mbes me shumë shpresë që do ta arrijë këtë, falë ndihmës dhe mbështetjes tuaj”, përfundon shkrimi i Berishës i drëguar me e-mail.

http://kohaditore.com/index.php?cid=1,7,61345

----------


## thirsty

ky nuk eshte i humbur

----------


## illyrian rex

*Është humbur çdo kontakt me James Berishën*
19.08.2011

Prishtinë, 19 gusht - Anëtarë  të Misionit Flying for Kosovo, përmes një kumtese dërguar medieve njoftojnë se janë humbur plotësisht kontaktet me James Berishën.Herën e fundit është lajmëruar ditën e hënë, me datë 15 gusht nga Asmara, Eritreja. 
Plani i tij ka qenë që të takohet me zyrtarët e Ministrisë së Punëve të Jashtme në Eritrea dhe të mërkurën, me datë 17 të kthehet në Sudan. Deri tani nuk është kthyer dhe nuk është lajmëruar askund. James Berisha ka fluturuar nga Sudani për në Eritrea me aeroplan komercial, për shkak se aeroplani i tij ende është i prishur dhe gjendet në Sudan. 
Anëtarët e Misionit theksojnë se janë në kontakt të vazhdueshëm me Ambasadën Amerikane, e cila po bën çdo gjë që është e mundur për të gjetur vendndodhjen e Jamesit. Një ndihmë të madhe po e ofrojnë edhe shqiptarët që punojnë në Sudan.
Anëtarët e Misionit janë shumë të të shqetësuar për mirëqenien e Jamesit, por shpresojnë që të jetë shëndosh e mirë.

http://kohaditore.com/index.php?page=1,13,66630

p.s. Nje nder lobuesit vullnetar me aktiv per sensibilizimin e opinionit boteror per njohjen e paversise se Kosoves gjendet serish ne telashe. Kesaj radhe telashet duken me serioze se heren e kaluar, ne Sudan. 

Shpresoj te jete mire.

----------


## mesia4ever

A ka ndonje lajm te ri , se sot eshte i 21-ti i ketij muaji...

Ju pershnes

----------

